# When to go to Williamsburg



## michaelsmalley (Jul 19, 2006)

Need some help.  Wife and I are planning trip to Williamsburg next spring (March to June of 2007)  and need suggestions on when and where to go.

(1)  Best time of year go when weather is good and is it best to go before kids are out of school?

(2)  Some good places to exchange into and some bad ones, not to.

(3)  Best airport to fly into (we will be renting a car)

(4) Things in area to see on 'day trips' by car or bus.

(5)  Any other suggestions you might have.

We have never been to VA area before and don't know what to expect.  There will be 2 couples, all in early 60's so don't bother to list the Disco's or the Beaches.  Thanks a lot.

Mike S.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Jul 19, 2006)

Summer in Williamsburg is hot, hot, and hotter.  Not much shade on those streets.  We liked Powhatten Plantation from Sunterra.  If you are a history buff there is much to take advantage of in williamsburg.  My recommendation would be to go in spring or fall.  Day trip to washington would be great.  I always drive so I don't know the best airport.  Your choice is Dulles or reagan National.  You can usually get cheaper flights to Dulles.  Thanksgiving and Christmas are choice times and hard to get a trade.  You can also travel from williamsburg to some early settlements like jamestown.  Take a ride on the Potomac River.  There are tourist trolleys in DC that will take you to all the major attraction and pick you up for one price.  You should have a great time.


----------



## elaine (Jul 19, 2006)

*I would go in early June*

1st 2 weeks in June.  Not tons of vacationers yet and weather would be nice.  Sometimes, even at MM day, it can be rainy, so a week or so farther in June would be better.

I would stay at Greensprings or Governor's Green or Marriott Manor House Ford's Colony.

Plenty of history and day trips to do--next year (2007) is 400th celebration of Jamestown--so lots of events (Queen is even coming).

Airports--Richmond is close and very easy drive (30 minutes), next would be norfolk (SWA flies here), but not as easy a drive.

WAshington is about 2.5-3 hours away.  DCA is closer than IAD.  IF cost and flights were the same--I would do Richmond.

You are also within 1 hour of VA Beach, in case you want to go to the beach for the day.


----------



## jme (Jul 19, 2006)

To me , Fall is best because of the fantastic change of foliage and it's also the pre-Christmas season, but that aside, May would be best (only because you cannot guarantee good April weather). April would be equally good, but it can be quite cool and rainy. I'm sure a ton of people will testify to April being a good time to go, BUT the weather is much more unpredictable. June is fine if and only if it's not hot yet, BUT that's usually not the case. July is definitely hot, oppressively hot. Doable, but hot. We trieed July once, but will not again. Things to do: absolutely number ONE  on the list is a visit to Monticello, the famous home of Thomas Jefferson......a short 2-hour drive west to Charlottesville along the interstate, with Richmond being halfway. (You'll seldom ever be closer! so put it number one on the list.) ANY trip to Wmsbg without a visit to Monticello would be an incomplete trip, to me, unless you've done it before. Wmsbg also has outlet malls, several days' worth of great things to see in Colonial Wmsbg, & Busch Gardens...a real must. Also don't miss the chance to eat at the authentic taverns in Colonial Wmsbg. (Christiana Campbell's , Shield's, and King's Arms are the best. Most all have musicians dressed in authentic colonial garb who walk around the tavern playing wonderful music...either stringed instruments or flute-like instruments----very romantic and a great memory! Reservations days ahead are a must, and call ahead to find out when and where the musicians will be on particular nights. Missing them would diminish the dining experience.) Also, you may need one good rest day. There are several great museums to visit in Colonial Wmsbg----very good if a rainy day presents itself. ****Places to stay: # 1 --Far & away the BEST is Marriott's Manor Club at Ford's Colony (maybe one of the finest timeshare properties in the country) ; then there are several rather equal places (see the TUG ratings & reviews!!!!) like Greensprings, Wmsbg Plantation, Fairfield, Powhatan, etc. Most are within the same general range of satisfaction, and all would be more than adequate and not a disappointment. ENJOY!!! I'm envious!  I just gave a week to my brother at Manor Club ...they went in early June, (and had never been)...had to go then, with kids out of school and not in camp, etc....They had a blast! what a wonderful brother I am.  Anyway, you'll have a great time in Wmsbg, and will no doubt return home glad to be an American. Be sure to visit the courthouse (live audience-participation "trial"/play/skit ), and tour the Gov's Mansion---both in Col. Wmsbg. jme


----------



## maggie mae (Jul 19, 2006)

We have always preferred to visit Williamsburg in the late Spring, mid May to early June or in the Fall from Oct. 1 to Nov. 10th or so. We like the less crowded times of the year for many reasons but the weather is usually good during those time frames as well.

We are owners at the Marriott Manor Club and highly recommend that resort especially if you have any interest in playing golf while there. The Manor Club is located within the Ford's Colony country club (three courses, all of which are pretty good) and I would suggest that you consider the country club for at least one night's dinner meal.

As for airports, Richmond is close by as is Norfolk (both about an hour drive), Dulles a bit farther away as is Reagan National and probably more congested traffic to deal with as well.

Maggie Mae


----------



## Diane (Jul 19, 2006)

Avoid April.  We spent a week there starting April 9 and it rained every day.  Plus it was cold and muddy underfoot.  No fun at all!

Diane


----------



## Republiman (Jul 19, 2006)

We went the first week in December.  The first Sunday in December is the kickoff of their holoday season.  There are simultaneous fireworks in 3 different locations in Colonial Williamsburg.

Here's a tip.  If you arrive a few hours before the firewoks focus more on finding a good spot to view the pre-fireworks entertainment than on the fireworks display.  The entertainment is varied and ineresting.  After four hours of waiting you will be glad you were entertained and not bored while waiting in the middle of the field so you have a good view of the fireworks.

We stayed at Kings Creek, which are like individual cluster houses.  3Br which can be locked off into 2br and 1br.  These units were amazingly huge!


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 19, 2006)

We've been in the Spring and Fall. I prefer the Fall season for milder weather and cooler temps.  

Both times we flew into Norfolk as Richmond was considerably more expensive. Both times it was a weekend (Sat or Sun) flight so traffic was not an issue. The drive wasn't bad at all IMO.

We have stayed at Greensprings and Manor Club. While Greensprings wasn't bad, I doubt we will return. The reasons would be silly to most but, no curtains on the windows (only mini blinds which let in light), no elevators, interior stairwells no adaquatly cooled (made climbing 3 flights of stairs with suitcases less tolerable), unit not in top notch repair and several other minor inconveniences.


----------



## dmharris (Jul 19, 2006)

Hi Mike,

With a daughter going into her junior year at William and Mary, I've been to Williamsburg at least 15 times in the past 2.5 years.  Be sure and walk the campus especially if you have children.  It is lovely!  And very historical.  You could even go to the admissions office in Blow Hall and join in a tour for aspiring W&M students and parents.  

The best weather is May in my opinon.  Early May when the spring flowers are still in bloom.  

There are other threads on this forum with restaurant and tourism advice.  

Hope you enjoy DOG (Duke of Glouchester) Street!


----------



## Iwant2gonow (Jul 19, 2006)

I just returned from my second trip to Williamsburg in the past 6 years. The 1st time we stayed at King's Creek Plantation in Sept. Wonderful place and my favorite timeshare to date in this area. It was our first time there with our kids and our 2 regrets are that we did not have more time to spend in the great timeshare to enjoy the pleasant surroundings and the second is that we could not trade into there the second time. We just returned from Fairfield at Kingsgate from July 4th week this year and the family atmosphere was great but our unit was not half as appealing. Would I go there again? Yes if the kids were coming with us and if King's Creek were not available...but no if just the hubby and I. We do like to spend some down time and I get tired of trading my well kept, fully stocked gold crown for a less well kept one, maybe I was given an older unit. I drove by Fairfield's newer timeshare that is very close to the one I stayed in am sure it is very nice. 
I think September is the very best time to visit but chooing from you dated I waould have to say late May to early June to try and avoid the heat. Before I left for the trip did a TUG search with just the word Williamsburg and everything I needed to know even though I had visited before was  there. I recommend doing this. I agree with a few of the Tugger's recommendations on Seasons Restaurant right in Merchant's Square in Colonial Williamsburg. A great place to dine and don't forget the $25 coupon from Restaurant.com. 
Enjoy your trip!!!


----------



## BillandJune (Jul 20, 2006)

We are giong in October. Never having been there before i dont know the best places to stay We are staying at the Manor Club, but i will tell you we got a greatr price on a flight from Boston to Newport News cheaper by about a third compared to Richmond or Norfolk


----------



## Big Matt (Jul 20, 2006)

I grew up in Williamsburg and go back there about five times a year having family in the area.

Best months for weather are definitely late April through all of May.  June begins to get hot.  October through mid-November have similar temps/rain and the leaves are changing.

Manor Club is the best resort I've seen or stayed in.  I would rate Kings Creek and Greensprings next.

I concur that looking at Newport News/Williamsburg (PHF) airport makes sense.  It is by far the closest and no more than 30 minutes from any resort (about 15 from Kings Creek on the interstate).  After that I would look at Norfolk and Richmond due to location, but don't rule out Dulles, Reagan National, or BWI.  Car rentals will be cheapest out of the DC airports, so definitely look at that as part of the equation.  Also, you will get many more non-stops into the DC airports.

If you want any more specifics about the area, send me a private message.


----------



## dmharris (Jul 20, 2006)

I did forget to tell you my airport info, Mike, sorry.  Yes Newport News is the closest airport and usually the cheapest to fly into.  It may mean more connections, however.  USAIRWAYS services it.  

Having moved my daughter out of her dorm in mid May twice, I can tell you it is already hot; it just depends on Mother Nature.


----------



## Ricci (Jul 20, 2006)

Diane,

I didn't realize there was another tugger in Butler, PA!!


----------



## Jeni (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi, I live in the Willliamsburg area and I own at Kings Creek Plantation.  I would stay at Kings Creek or Marriott's Manor Club as my first choices.

Best time to visit- if you want to avoid the major crowds, avoid spring break, and any holidays, including 3 day weekend holidays such as Memorial Day, Labor Day, Columbus Day, etc.  Yes, the summer is hot, but this is Virginia.  Busch Gardens amusement park is a huge draw, as is Colonial Williamsburg.  BG is open from late spring (weekends) through October (weekends)- open throughout the week during the summer.  CW is most enjoyable during the cooler times of April, May, and October.

Getting here- the nearest airport is PHF and may airports run direct flights into here, aka, Newport News-Williamsburg International.  You will be 20 minutes from Wburg.  Other close options are Norfolk (ORF) and Richmond (RIC).  Dulles and National are too far.

Hope that answers your questions!

Jen

ps- my profile says guest, but I am a TUG member...how do I fix this?


----------



## Jeni (Aug 3, 2006)

Forgot to mention, you may also be interested in the plantation homes in Charles City County, just next to Williamsburg.  Many still allow tours, such as Shirley, Berkely, and Westover.  There is quite a bit of presedential history in CCC.  If you are there in late September, Westover Church offers their annual one day tour of select estates.

Dining establishments that we enjoy (as locals)- The Fat Canary, Eagles at Kingsmill (for breakfast), Shacklefords II, The Trellis (Sunday brunch), Hyashi, and Doraldos, Two Rivers Pie Company for pizza, Carrot Tree Kitchens for cakes and sweets.

Don't miss visiting Jamestown in 2007- celebrating its 400th anniversary.  Yorktown should also be on your list if you are interested in history.  Nick's Riverwalk Restaurant, on the York River, is very good too.


----------



## Spence (Aug 3, 2006)

Jeni said:
			
		

> Getting here- the nearest airport is PHF and may airports run direct flights into here, aka, Newport News-Williamsburg International.  You will be 20 minutes from Wburg.  Other close options are Norfolk (ORF) and Richmond (RIC).
> 
> Dulles and National are too far.
> 
> ps- my profile says guest, but I am a TUG member...how do I fix this?




Dulles IAD, National DCA, and Baltimore BWI may be too far for a local but for someone flying half way across the country or more and renting a car for a week anyway, it can be well worth flying into some of the DC area airports especially when buying tickets for a family of 4, 5, or 6.

Jeni- go here


----------



## nerodog (Aug 3, 2006)

We went in September which was still very warm and pleasant. We stayed at Kings Creek and loved the location and the units...great with lots of room...nicely decorated. We loved Ukrops for shopping and went into Merchant Square alot for eateries and the bookstore..right next to the historical section. Particularly, enjoyed eating at Seasons right in Merchants area... we flew from Conn to Phila to Newport News which was convenient, not too expensive a few yrs. ago... rented a car right there and no problem. ALso hit a cute tearoom and would have to dig in my info, to get the actual name and locale but it was not far away.. in Williamsburg itself...


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 3, 2006)

The best time to visit Williamsburg is during the Christmas holiday's to view the decorations in Colonial Williamsburg.


----------



## tonyg (Aug 4, 2006)

I like late May into early June and late September-early October. Summer is quite hot and in winter you lose the gardens. They say Christmas is nice. On one of our April trips it rained every day and on the other it was a bit chilly a few days-especially in the evening. I guess it all depends on what you want to see and what is open (Busch closes in winter-unless they changed it).


----------

